# OT: Your 3 Favorite Music Groups (right now).



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2011)

Keep it simple (no order). Just name three groups you think represent your music taste right now. 

1. Avett Brothers
2. Neutral Milk Hotel
3. Gogol Bordello (my avatar)

k.


----------



## cnochef (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm a dinosaur who loves that old time rock'n'roll:

1. Led Zeppelin
2. Pink Floyd
3. Rush (what can I say I'm a good Canadian, eh?)

I never tire of their music. Every time I listen to one of them, I seem to discover something new.

I actually have quite diverse taste in music. I also enjoy blues, country rock, new wave, metal, punk, reggae-must be because I came of age in the early '80s when so much different stuff was happening.


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 9, 2011)

1. Bob Marley
2. Joe Pass & Ella Fitzgerald
3. Lauryn Hill


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 9, 2011)

1. Band of Gypsies
2. Rainbow
3. Kid Rock (Old school - not the new crap)


That's today - might be different next week.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 9, 2011)

Royksopp, Pretty Lights, Progression. Was feeling the beeps and boops pretty hard today. Tomorrow it will probably be Rodrigo y Gabriella, Gustavo Santaolalla, and Jesse Cook.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 9, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Keep it simple (no order). Just name three groups you think represent your music taste right now.
> 
> 1. Avett Brothers
> 2. Neutral Milk Hotel
> ...


 
In the Aeroplane Over the Sea is one of my all time favorite records!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2011)

+1000 on that one bud.

k.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 9, 2011)

-Delta spirit/Matt Vazquez 
-Deer Tick
-Townes Van Zandt


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 9, 2011)

Widespread Panic
Rolling Stones
Bob Marley


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 9, 2011)

J Dilla
Cool Kids
MURS & 9th Wonder


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 9, 2011)

Disterbed
Blue Oyster Cult
Alice Cooper


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 9, 2011)

1) Dave Matthews (will always be #1)
2) Zac Brown Band
3) Mumford and Sons


----------



## oivind_dahle (Nov 9, 2011)

Rihanna 
Maroon5
David Guetta


----------



## ecchef (Nov 9, 2011)

David Lindley
Tom Waits
Motorhead


----------



## Darkhoek (Nov 9, 2011)

Eagles
Pink Floyd
Marillion

'nuff said!

d'Hoek


----------



## Kyle (Nov 9, 2011)

ecchef said:


> David Lindley
> Tom Waits
> Motorhead


 
I'm a longtime Tom Waits fan. 

I normally don't pay for downloaded music (I prefer LPs) but this past weekend I was in the middle of a really long drive in the back seat of a car on the way to Las Cruces, NM from Tempe, Az. I was getting bored with the selection in my iPhone so I decided to download the new Tom Waits record through iTunes right from my phone. What an awesome record. Technology is pretty cool sometimes.


----------



## Lars (Nov 9, 2011)

Bob Dylan
Turbonegro
Justin Townes Earl


----------



## DWSmith (Nov 9, 2011)

Fleetwood Mac
Moody Blues
Eagles

Jefferson Starship/Airplane
Chicago
Cream

What can I say, I'm stuck in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## shankster (Nov 9, 2011)

Tool
Alice in Chains
Carl Perkins


----------



## Rottman (Nov 9, 2011)

Charley Patton
Blined Lemon Jefferson
Son House

What can I say, I'm stuck in the '20s and '30s.


----------



## tgraypots (Nov 9, 2011)

Beach Boys
Allman Brothers (pre Duane's demise)
Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 9, 2011)

Machine Head
36 Crazyfists
Steel Panther


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 9, 2011)

unkajonet said:


> 1. Bob Marley
> 2. Joe Pass & Ella Fitzgerald
> 3. Lauryn Hill


 
Cool, never would have thought of Ella and Joe as a group  My favorites

Ella Fitzgerald
Frank Sinatra (before 1960)
Sarah Vaughan

Real 'group' groups

Fleetwood Mac
United Jazz and Rock Ensemble
Peterson, Thigpen, Brown 

I seem to be much more into individuals than groups.

Stefan


----------



## Hattorichop (Nov 9, 2011)

TamanegiKin said:


> -Delta spirit/Matt Vazquez
> -Deer Tick
> -Townes Van Zandt


 
Delta Spirit and Deer Tick are both up front in my rotation right now.

Here's a couple other bands I'm diggin at the moment.

1- The Deep Dark Woods

2- William Elliot Whitmore

3- Jason Molina (Magnolia Electric Co.)

I like your taste in music Tamanegikin!


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 9, 2011)

Drivin' N' Cryin'
Golden Earring 
Mumford and Sons

First two are permanent top 2.

-AJ


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmmm....Maybe i am an outcast here...

1: Divine Heresy
2: Opeth
3:All That Remains

Seems kinda like the unholy trinity lol


----------



## JMJones (Nov 9, 2011)

Guns n Roses
Pearl Jam
Elton John


----------



## heirkb (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmm...does it have to be a group? Here are three that I've loved for a while, but especially this past week or two:

Pharcyde
Immortal Technique
Sam Cooke


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 9, 2011)

Steely Dan
The Doobie Brothers
Genesis


----------



## The hekler (Nov 9, 2011)

Rolling stones
Simon & Garfunkel
Meatloaf


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 9, 2011)

heirkb said:


> Hmm...does it have to be a group? Here are three that I've loved for a while, but especially this past week or two:
> 
> Pharcyde
> Immortal Technique
> Sam Cooke



I saw both the Pharcyde and Immortal Technique at Rock the Bells a couple years ago. 

Damn, now I have to listen to "Bizarre Ride..."


----------



## Viktor (Nov 9, 2011)

1. Deep Purple
2. Led Zeppelin
3. Pink Floyd


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 9, 2011)

This week:
Bill withers
The isley brothers
Marvin gaye


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 9, 2011)

Hot Tuna
Rockpile
Whoever is doing Beethoven's 9th.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 9, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Hot Tuna
> Rockpile
> Whoever is doing Beethoven's 9th.


 
Nice selection Spike. Tuna's great, especially their live stuff. 
Rockpile...what can you say? I don't think anybody had more fun than those guys. I was into The Motors back then too.
Have you heard California Guitar Trio's rendition of the 9th? Amazing!
Actually, everything they do is amazing.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 9, 2011)

Hattorichop said:


> Delta Spirit and Deer Tick are both up front in my rotation right now.
> 
> Here's a couple other bands I'm diggin at the moment.
> 
> ...


 
Niiice! If you get a chance to see Delta live, ya gotta go! 
I was lucky enough to catch them six years ago in San Diego when they were just getting started.
Been to a few shows in or around L.A. since then, always a fun time. 
Have you heard the middle brother stuff?


----------



## Sam P (Nov 9, 2011)

Toro Y Moi
Sufjan Stevens
Band of Horses


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 9, 2011)

Lars said:


> Bob Dylan
> Turbonegro
> Justin Townes Earl



Cool, I've been listening to Justin Townes Earl recently.
Son of Steve Earl. Steve Earl-Friend of Townes Van Zandt.
Cool musical lineage for JTE.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 9, 2011)

For some reason my machine won't accept a Deer Tick cd after I play a Frontline cd. :scratchhead:


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 9, 2011)

Some of these people seem to have started their career after the end of the seventies because I have never heard of them before 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Nov 9, 2011)

Time to give up the 8-tracks, Buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## heirkb (Nov 9, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I saw both the Pharcyde and Immortal Technique at Rock the Bells a couple years ago.
> 
> Damn, now I have to listen to "Bizarre Ride..."



Check out the Passin' Me By Fly as Pie Remix. I've been listening to that one a lot.

Were you at last year's Rock the Bells? It was really really crazy. Tech, Jedi Mind, KRS, Rakim, Tribe, DJ Premier, Wu Tang, Snoop...can't remember any others.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 9, 2011)

heirkb said:


> Check out the Passin' Me By Fly as Pie Remix. I've been listening to that one a lot.
> 
> Were you at last year's Rock the Bells? It was really really crazy. Tech, Jedi Mind, KRS, Rakim, Tribe, DJ Premier, Wu Tang, Snoop...can't remember any others.


 
No, I wasn't. Had to work. I've seen Rakim a few times though and I have seen a bunch of Wu Tang member shows. Meth and Red were the best part of the Rock the Bells I went to. They just put on a great show.

I went to the NY show, and practically everybody had a special guest come out. Biz Markie was there, DJ Cool, Talib Kweli came out during Mos Def's set, and then the two of the them stayed on stage for most of Tribe and Q-Tip's sets. Jay Z came out during Nas' set, and Busta came out to do Scenario with Tribe. It was pretty nuts.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 9, 2011)

Sam P said:


> Toro Y Moi
> Sufjan Stevens
> Band of Horses


 
Sufjan is fckin awesome.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, I love Sufjan, but his last concert sucked. Worst concert I have ever seen. 

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 9, 2011)

Really? I've never been able to catch him live. Why was it so bad? I've heard he's normally very good live.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know. It was at the beginning of his double late summer release a couple years back. It was not well rehearsed and amateurish. It is hard to put a finger on it, but it was a mess. The graphics were cool but ended up highlighting a lot of weak points in their show (to the detriment of music). 

k.


----------



## heirkb (Nov 10, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> No, I wasn't. Had to work. I've seen Rakim a few times though and I have seen a bunch of Wu Tang member shows. Meth and Red were the best part of the Rock the Bells I went to. They just put on a great show.
> 
> I went to the NY show, and practically everybody had a special guest come out. Biz Markie was there, DJ Cool, Talib Kweli came out during Mos Def's set, and then the two of the them stayed on stage for most of Tribe and Q-Tip's sets. Jay Z came out during Nas' set, and Busta came out to do Scenario with Tribe. It was pretty nuts.



Damn, that one sounds as crazy/even crazier than the one I went to. Snoop was probably my favorite at the one I saw, which really surprised me. I love his older stuff, but I didn't realize that he was that good of a performer. Oh I forgot, the reason I keep saying the one I saw was crazy was because all the artists only performed their best album in its entirety. For a guy my age who missed the chance to see those back when they came out, it was pretty amazing. All this makes me really want to go to another Rock The Bells. 

The Sufjan concert sounds like an Of Montreal concert I once went to. It was just kinda pathetic.


----------



## MadMel (Nov 10, 2011)

1. Savage Garden
2. Berliner Philharmoniker

That's the most I can come up with..


----------



## Sam P (Nov 10, 2011)

Bummer. Videos i've seen from the age of adz tour look fun. Some of my friends saw him at the Fox in Atl when he did Majesty Snowbird and said it was pretty epic... haven't been able to see him myself


----------



## The Edge (Nov 10, 2011)

In no particular order:

1. John Butler Trio
2. Michael Franti
3. Common Market


----------



## euphorbioid (Nov 10, 2011)

Big Brother and the Holding Company (with Janis)
The Who
The Doors

Yeah, I'm an old fart.


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 11, 2011)

Johnny Cash
B52s
Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## geezr (Nov 11, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Keep it simple (no order). Just name three groups you think represent your music taste right now.
> 1. Avett Brothers
> 2. Neutral Milk Hotel
> 3. Gogol Bordello (my avatar)
> k.



1. Los Angeles Philharmonic - Gustavo Dudamel conductor/music director
2. New York Philharmonic - Alan Gilbert conductor/music director
3. Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Fritz Reiner conductor


----------



## mattrud (Nov 12, 2011)

Right now
Keith Jarrett(always in my top list)
Roy Hargrove
Miles Davis


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 12, 2011)

Nick Cave
Leonard Cohen
Kino


----------



## mhenry (Nov 12, 2011)

John Coltrane Quartet
Tool
Neil Young


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 12, 2011)

Led Zeppelin
Guns n Roses
AC/DC

Like lots of others, and other styles, but when it's time to really crank up the volume I'm a sucker for good arena rock


----------



## Rotary (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Rosetta!
Matt Mays & El Torpedo
Sam Roberts Band


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Nov 15, 2011)

Led Zeppelin
Rammstein
Guns n Roses


----------



## tkern (Nov 15, 2011)

KMFDM
Jose Gonzalez
Alice in Chains


----------



## Twistington (Nov 15, 2011)

M83
Skrillex
The Naked And Famous

This is the only music that works for me while spending my days with sisyphean spreadsheets(my love/hate relationship to "logistics in the wood industry").


----------



## tkern (Nov 15, 2011)

Forgot to add a +1 to the Neutral Milk Hotel guys.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 15, 2011)

tkern said:


> Forgot to add a +1 to the Neutral Milk Hotel guys.



Did you know that Jaff Mangum is touring again? 

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 17, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Did you know that Jaff Mangum is touring again?
> 
> k.



Sorry, quoting myself here. 

So I just bought a couple of tickets to Neutral Milk Hotel's Jeff Mangum concert in Minneapolis. I had to pay a half a Devin Thomas custom damascus for them though. 

k.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 17, 2011)

Now that is what I consider insanity!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 19, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Now that is what I consider insanity!



Insanity is in the head of the beholder 

k.


----------

